
It was the year of ‘OK boomer,’ and the generations were at each other’s throats - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/it-was-the-year-of-ok-boomer-and-the-generations-were-at-each-others-throats/2019/12/24/a2c2b586-1792-11ea-8406-df3c54b3253e_story.html
======
pferde
Hm, I was under the impression that the "ok boomer" mocking response was just
a dumb joke thing in cesspits like reddit, youtube or imgur. Is it more
widespread?

~~~
rvz
It has been adopted by the same generation who have been brought up by social
media, smartphones and emojis. It is also that generation who can't live
without them, compete for likes and followers for validation and hold an
encyclopedia of anxiety names to self-diagnose one another over clapping or
cheering.

'OK Boomer' really is funny coming from this current generation that hardly
has experienced economic hardship and have lost respect for the brave who lost
their lives to fight for our liberties from previous wars to even say this
sentence. Nobody wanted a generation of losers a hundred years ago which we
are now starting to create today.

While I respect their right to say this response, until they truly recognise
the hardships of the 1900s, I can't take the political-correct police of this
generation seriously if they get 'offended' by everything that crawls. Even
with 'OK boomer'.

Offence is given, not taken.

